# Camlock Leg Vice/Vise



## muesli (Apr 9, 2014)

Interesting leg vise design


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

And part 2 was the next day: 




It's very clever, and he is careful to credit suggestions from viewers for some of the ideas, which makes me respect him even more.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Just watched, that is so cool. I am cheap so this is one I can afford.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Very clever design. Me likey.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Someone here built cam leg vise a couple years back but I don't remember who. Here's an old timey version.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Just what I was thinking. Good design but several centuries old. Occasionally we forget and have to re-invent the wheel. A good solution can re-emerge.


----------

